# House Insurance 123.ie



## laila (11 Nov 2008)

Doing the usual shoping around for house insurance. Got a very good quote from 123.ie. I saw this company mentioned in a previous post and the poster said it was backed by lloyds. I believe it is now backed by Zurich who have bought out eagle star. Can anyone give a recommendation for 123.ie? Thanks.


----------



## StevieC (11 Nov 2008)

To the best of my knowledge 123.ie are an independent broker and not backed by Zurich. The policy they recommended you is most likely a Zurich policy. As such there should be no problem using them to get your policy from Zurich at the competitive price offered.


----------



## Dave Vanian (11 Nov 2008)

And for the sake of accuracy, Eagle Star hasn't been bought out by anyone.  For years, Eagle Star have been part of the Zurich Financial Services Group, but only started using the Zurich branding this year.


----------



## Lollyflash (19 Nov 2008)

i have my insurance with 123.ie and their quote was by far the best. so far so good and they are reputable from everything i know. good luck!


----------



## gillarosa (19 Nov 2008)

I've been buying my house insurance through them for about 3 / 4 years now, find them very competitive, the first year I think it was Axa and since then Eagle Star. Have found the price the best I could get at renewal time each year, but the first renewal quote received by post was higher than they offered when I went to get a quote on their site at that time so I didn't renew but went for the new quoted price, keep that in mind this time next year if you go with them.


----------



## Complainer (22 Nov 2008)

Some more info on this thread http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=92808


----------



## homeFixer (19 Dec 2008)

123.ie are underwritten by Zurich/Eagle Star.  Yes, they are very competitive and possibly the cheapest in the market.  Just be aware of what they are covering in your policy.  My advise, always get a couple of quotes and barter with 123 when you speak to them. My father had his house insured with a company called Caoga (forget who underwrites them) but when I called 123 and told them his policy was (lets say) 340 Euro, 123 told me they could do it for 320, when I told them the new policy from Caoga was 290, 123 re adjusted that quote and came back with a quote of 250, so, always negotiate.


----------



## simon44 (30 Dec 2008)

We own a log house and only 3 insurance companies would even quote us. First Ireland is whom we went with and are very cheap but 123.ie wouldnt quote us which is against their policy and advertising. Same applied to another big insurance company. Whats so stupid is the insurance companies whom rejected us keep mailing us asking to join them the idiots.


----------



## Ladyxxx (13 Mar 2009)

Its not possible for the online quote to be higher, your not penilised because you are an excisting customer. This generally happens when you forget to add Accidental Damage ar change your excess to the lower rate.


----------



## Ladyxxx (13 Mar 2009)

It doesnt say anything in the policy


----------



## MandaC (15 Mar 2009)

I find them and their customer service good,  they will phone you to remind you your policy is due, without hounding you.


----------



## mosstown (23 May 2009)

just insured our new build house today as we are coming to the end of our self build insurance which we had with Wrights (or Arachus as they are known by now).

fantastic price with 123.ie at €250.  hibernian and others were at least double this and more.

rebuild at €350,000, contents €30,000, excess on policy €500.

just thought i would share my joy !


----------



## Lipstick69 (25 May 2009)

I had completely the opposite experience with constant harassment (7 letters in one day)and errors which led to them causing major difficulties with my mortgage company due to mis-informing them as to my insurance.


----------

